# Here it is, sooner rather than later!



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, the new list is available for viewing. Really odd for civil service to get it done early.
Good luck to all.B:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Dude wake up and read the posts under Civil Service. People have been posting all day long.


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey, I am a dudette and I was out of state...so thanks for your rudeness DUDE.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to keep the new members of the community coming back j809! Sheese!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Love you too!!! Sorry dudette!


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

no problem, i was out of state and kind of thought I was hallucinating when the list came up...then raced here to post without reading ahead.


----------

